# Bad Boy Buggies



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Anyone here have one ? Are you happy with it ? These are all electric 4WD. Cost around 10K. Pretty amazing what they can go through. Not much speed, but lots of power.
badboybuggies.com if you haven't seen these yet at an outdoor show.

L & O


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

For 10k I will buy a fourwheeler. Man those are cool but the price just is a little high in my opinion.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

..... after talking with the rep. extensively, the maintenance for all those batteries (not to mention replacement cost :yikes: ) sent us looking elsewhere. They're nice, but not for us, as we don't have elec. where we'd be using it most of the time. 
~ m ~


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Liv4Huntin' said:


> ..... after talking with the rep. extensively, the maintenance for all those batteries (not to mention replacement cost :yikes: ) sent us looking elsewhere. They're nice, but not for us, as we don't have elec. where we'd be using it most of the time.
> ~ m ~


I don't have a lot of experience with battery maintenance outside of my car and rototiller battery. I do store my rototiller battery inside during the winter, so that effort would be multiplied by 6 with this machine. Wouldn't I need to store a 4 wheeler battery inside ?
The 10K price tag is eyeopening, but I looked at the Arctic Cat Prowler XT and its list price was about $9250. That machine is a two-seater and has a roll cage. Two features that I want. The Bad Boy is a 4 seater or a 2 seater with extra storage area. 
We have electricity so charging it overnite is not an issue.

Thanks in advance for any input. Before making this investment I need to do some homework......I've never owned a 4 wheeler.
L & O


----------



## Trailblazer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what your planning on doing with it but I would consider the Polaris RZR that Polaris just came out with. This machine is a little smaller than the industry standard machines so you can use it on trails that others can't go. My next purchase for a UTV will be the RZR. They are around $10,000 depending what you add on. You can do a lot of oil changes for the price of a set of batteries.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Kawasaki has a Mule called the 'Trans 4x4' that comes in gas or diesel that can be a 4-person carrier with smaller cargo box or converts to a larger cargo box in back with a 2-person capability. Pretty sweet. Kawasaki just had (still has -- extended????) a pretty nice promotional deal going, too.

Good Luck in your search.
~ m ~


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

We visited the Kawasaki dealer yesterday and looked at both the gas Trans 4X4 and the smaller 610 4X4. For our needs, the smaller unit will probably be what we will be thinking more about. If I understood the dealer correctly, the smaller 610 will fit in the bed of a pickup truck and all Mules are road legal with the slow moving vehicle triangle. Two features that were important to us. 
Any thoughts from anyone owning or who test drove a 610 4X4 ?

L & O


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Mules are good machines but are very slow compared to others such as Artic Cat, Polaris, Yamaha. As for being street legal, you may want to double check because the slow moving sign was designed for farm use. When it is all said and done, it is all about your wallet:evil: and how your buttocks fit the seat.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

IMO go with the Mule or something similar. I worked with golf carts for 4 years. The batteries are very heavy (60-70 lbs each) which makes the machine very heavy and batteries are expensive. Lots of other electrical maintenence to, like solenoids, cables etc.


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

I purchased a Bad Boy Buggie new last year for $9,800 and I see you can pick one up now for around $8,500. They definetly are the ultimate hunting machine zero sound and smell, and they will out pull a 600CC fourwheeler. The cons are the plastic fenders break easily and the battery life on mine between charging isn't as good as advertised. They will go about 20-25 mph on flat ground but once you try to go up a hill they slow right down, but definetly have a ton of torque to climb most anything. If speed isn't an issue they are nice. I would recommend having the winch installed on the front as well as mine has saved my butt a few times.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If the 20mph speed range isn't a problem, along with the price, I'd get an Argo. Can do much more year round, including crossing streams or small lakes. Not sure how those batteries would hold up on Sag. bay in Zero degree weather.


----------

